# Paracord creatures



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

More than a year ago I started playing with paracord. Bracelets, you know. Thin, thick, various patterns. I also made a little pouch for ammo, that's currently forgotten in my drawer. Everything standard.

And then I started playing with keychains. And here my little obsession started - I like creating creatures. When I go somewhere, or go by train, or .. (just put some time when my hands are relaxing), I simply start a new one.

Look at the pictures. I even made a pregnant women, but I don't have pic of that. I haven't find the template at internet, the design is just result of trial & error.

I made some from standard paracord at first. But that was too expensive (I don't sell, I just give away them)

, so I switched to chinese "paracord". It's a little different, but I like it more for weaving, because it's not so stiff as genuine 550 paracord.

I hope you like them.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

lmao  super cute, the one with the breasts is hilarious 

Do you also do the elaborate animals ?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Thats cool mate!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Super unique, man! That's a crazy creative streak you've got there...well played!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool buddy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very fun!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Stej that's very cool and original i have never seen that done before that's a good way to keep your hands busy while your mind can relax :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No bug out bag should be without a handful of those characters .


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks a a lot for your comments. So pleased you like it  Two disappeared yesterday, my children grabbed them and ran away :devil:

I haven't made any animal, but one day, I might try, why not.

We have a meeting in an hour, so I'll start a new one maybe


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thoes rule!!! Bet they make awesome zipper pulls.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Stej! Nice to see you friend! Those dudes and dudettes are super cute! I feel odd saying cute, but they are!  Bewbs...


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Honestly, I think they look better at the pics then they are 

Besides that - if anyone from you is interested, just send me a PM with your address and I'll send you one or two from the group via snail mail.


----------



## Blacksmith420 (Nov 6, 2014)

Those are pretty cool

Giggity Giggity


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

stej said:


> Honestly, I think they look better at the pics then they are
> 
> Besides that - if anyone from you is interested, just send me a PM with your address and I'll send you one or two from the group via snail mail.


Sent PM. I have a trade for you.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool 
Cheers


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Little update - punk included


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

And here is the paracord pregnancy


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

http://paracordplanet.blogspot.sk/2015/03/paracord-zoo.html?m=1


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

stej said:


> And here is the paracord pregnancy


Oh no. Your next project should be a chaperon to throw in there with them. But then, if they are willing to do the work it would save you time. :headbang:


----------

